# What age can a baby male rabbit produce sperm?



## bunnynoses

Hi, I have an adult female rabbit and a now 11 week old male, The adults name is Dasiy. I rescued the female from being dumped in a park and she was pregnant at the time and had 5 babies, her babies all got homes. She delivered them on May 24th. 
I took Daisy to the vet today to talk about spaying and giving her a check up and the vet said that she can hear heartbeats in her abdomen? 
She asked me if she could be pregnant. 
I said I only have a 11 week old male and a 12 week old female. 
The vet said that the male can't produce sperm yet. I had the two babies at the same vet two weeks ago and she said that they could not breed yet. 
I don't want to breed and was planning on spaying the baby female in a few weeks and then the male after. 
I was going to find Daisy a home or spay her and keep her. 
Daisy was in the pet store to find a home but I took her back as they ran out of room. 
I am worried that they put her with a male or got pregnant from my baby rabbit. 
If she did get pregnant by a male at the store than that would mean the babies are due any day now as I have had her back since August 3rd.

I really hope she is not having babies, as I had to deal with 19 rabbits at one time. 

So my question is, can baby rabbits as young or younger than 11 weeks old get a rabbit pregnant?


----------



## naturestee

Hi, unfortunately male rabbits are can be fertile as soon as their testicles descend. I would keep him separate from all unspayed females, including the 12-week-old just in case. Some girl rabbits, especially smaller breeds, can start being fertile as early as 3-4 months. I have heard of a few 4-month-olds giving birth.

I'm pretty sure there are rabbit rescues around Toronto. Maybe one of them can help out? It's worth asking. At the very least they may be able to lend you some cages if you need more.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

It's not impossible for an 11-12 week old rabbit to breed, but it's unlikely. I would be surprised if she were pregnant, if you know her age for certain.


----------



## bunnynoses

I am hoping she is not pregnant, I have separated them until the females get spayed on September 12th. The male is only 11 weeks old today, his testicles did not drop yet. 

Thanks


----------



## majorv

Then if she's pregnant it would've happened at the pet store.


----------



## bunnynoses

Hi, Daisy and Lilly are at the vets getting spayed tomorrow, I don't think they were pregnant. I guess I will know tomorrow. If they suspect one of them is they will call me and I will decide what to do.


----------



## akane

I had 8 week old siblings breed once and if you definitely don't want babies I would suggest separating anything over 8 weeks. Usually though it's closer to 3-4months in smaller breeds and up to 8 months in larger breeds.


----------



## bunnynoses

Thanks, the male and female babies were together until 10 weeks, I hope she was not pregnant and the male baby was in the playpen with the adult female. 
I feel bad if they are pregnant, the vet said they could just take the uterus out with the babies. Maybe I should of waited a few more weeks, but it is so hard to find homes for all the babies.


----------



## bunnynoses

Hi, I got them both spayed and they were not pregnant, I am happy, they are doing fine so far.


----------

